# Mein Wasserfall mit Bachlauf



## alundra (13. Juli 2009)

Hallo
Nachdem ich Tage lang bei Euch gelesen habe,möchte ich nun mein Projekt
vorstellen.
Angefangen hatte alles damit das 2 sehr hohe Lebensbäume aus unserem Garten verschwinden mussten da sie viel Licht genommen und viel Dreck verursacht haben.Unsere langersehnter Wunsch nach einem Bachlauf hatte nun den nötigen Platz und das Projekt konnte gestartet werden.
Hier nun einige Impressionen vom Start.



 

 

 



Was im Moment noch nicht absehbar ist,ob der Teich (250 Liter )ausreicht die Wassermenge über mehrere Stunden nachzuliefern. Die Verdunstung ist schon nicht unerheblich.
Über Diskussion und Anregungen würde ich mich recht freuen.
Gruss Frank


----------



## Christine (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein Wasserfall mit Bachlauf*

Hallo Frank!

Herzlich :Willkommen2 bei uns am Teich...

Das sieht doch schon sehr vielversprechend aus. Bin gespannt, wie es weitergeht. 

Gut, dass Du den Bachlauf so gestaltet hast, das Wasser in den einzelnen Stufen stehen bleibt. So hast Du doch wesentlich mehr Möglichkeiten der Bepflanzung und des geht nicht alles verloren, weil das Sammelbecken überläuft, wenn die Pumpe abgeschaltet wird.


----------



## alundra (14. Juli 2009)

*Mein Wasserfall mit Bachlauf 1.Ausbaustufe*

Hi
Danke für die Willkommensgrüsse 

So meine Frau Sandra  war nun auch fleissig und hat den Wasserfall schon einmal "begrünt". 

Den oberen Bachlauf habe ich mit Bruchsteinen und Bodendeckern erweitert.
 
Für den unteren Teil fehlt noch Material. 

Die Terassen Überläufe sind nun auch fertig,die habe ich mit Polygonplatten erstellt.
Könnt Ihr mir einen Tip geben welche Pflanzen ich für die Terassen nehmen kann? Nicht zu hoch aber blühend wenns geht.

Danke für Eure Mithilfe 
Gruss Frank


----------



## HaMaKi (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein Wasserfall mit Bachlauf*

Hallo Frank,

versucht's mal mit __ Bachbunge und/oder Sumpf-Vergissmeinnicht. Beide haben schöne blaue Blüten und könnten an diesem Standort funktionieren.


----------



## alundra (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein Wasserfall mit Bachlauf*

Hallo Marita 
Danke Dir recht herzlich für den Tip.
Damit werde ich dann mal starten.
Gruß Frank


----------



## Horst T. (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein Wasserfall mit Bachlauf*

Hallo Frank, der Bachlauf sieht echt super aus  ne ich sag mal GEIL,
aber bitte nicht böse sein, nur am Ende vom Bachlauf, ich meine die kleine Wanne  die passt nicht so ganz dazu...

hast du ein Bild wie es hinter dem Bachlauf aussieht ?? Ich meine wo man sieht wie das Wasser nach oben / aus dem Bachlauf kommt...


----------



## alundra (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein Wasserfall mit Bachlauf*

Hallo Horst

Danke für die Blumen 

Tja zur Wanne 

Das ganze sollte zu Beginn wesentlich kleiner werden...
Ich werde also, wenn der Bachlauf fertig ist, den "250 Liter Eimer" rausholen und mit Folie einen kleinen Teich bauen, wohl im August.
Der Eimer sollte auch nur als Wasserspeicher dienen welcher aber bei warmen Wetter in 5 Stunden halb leer ist.

Habe heute die restlichen Bruchsteine für den Bachlauf besorgt und werde nachher weiterbauen.
Habe ich schon erwähnt das der Wasserfall und der Bachlauf mit Mondlicht beleuchtet sind? Bilder davon kommen natürlich noch.
Bilder von hinten  mache ich dann auch.

BWG Frank


----------



## alundra (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein Wasserfall mit Bachlauf*

Hallo Horst,
hallo all Ihr lieben Teichfreunde 
Hier die versprochene Rückansicht.Jetzt kommts natürlich raus   
Einfach 4 alte Blumenkübel genommen , gestapelt, Schlauch von der Pumpe
mit Schieber von Oase rein zum regulieren des Wasseraustritts und mit Zement die Felsen festgeklebt.

So nun zu was schönerem, der Beleuchtung.
Wie alles Geschmacksache aber die finde ich selber Geil.

Der Wasserfall  und der Bachlauf. 

Das mit dem blauen Licht hat natürlich was mit meiner zweiten Liebe zu tun.

Jetzt noch Folie besorgen damit der Eimer wegkommt.
Glück Auf!
Frank


----------



## Horst T. (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein Wasserfall mit Bachlauf*

Hallo Frank,  sieht echt super aus !!!!  du mußt !!! unbedingt Bilder einstellen wenn du die restlichen Steine verlegt hast !!!


----------



## sebt (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein Wasserfall mit Bachlauf*

Hallo Frank,

des Wasserfall mit Bachlauf gefällt mir richtig gut.  Nimm doch den tollen Wasserlauf jetzt einfach als Anlass, den Teich zu erweitern! 

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## alundra (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein Wasserfall mit Bachlauf*

Hallo Horst 
hallo liebe Gartenteichfreunde
 
Die restlichen Steine sind verlegt,hier das gewünschte Bild
Gruß Frank


----------



## Christine (3. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Mein Wasserfall mit Bachlauf*

Hallo,

inzwischen hat Frank sich entschlossen, einen Neubau zu starten - den Bauthread findet Ihr hier:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=242454#post242454


----------



## admh (16. März 2011)

*AW: Mein Wasserfall mit Bachlauf*

Hallo Frank,

erst einmal herzlichen Glückwunsch zum gelungenen Bachlauf. Welche Pumpengröße hast Du hier eingesetzt? Die Pumpendaten könntest Du mir vielleicht netterweise PN schicken?

Viele Grüße

admh


----------

